# Seeking lease for (2) within 1.5 hours of Barrow/Gwinnett county.



## nick_o_demus (Jan 19, 2022)

I am currently seeking a lease for 2 members within 1.5 hours of Barrow/Gwinnett. Would prefer a lease with camper utilities (electrical connection at minimum) but not a deal breaker if none. We are more than willing to take part in property maintenance, feeding programs, food plot management, deer management, etc. and abide by any rules.

Thanks,
Nick


----------



## nick_o_demus (Feb 2, 2022)

...


----------



## nick_o_demus (Mar 16, 2022)

…


----------



## GerChap (Mar 24, 2022)

My brother and I are also in search of a lease or club and have another 3-4 cousins who are looking. We're responsible older adults who love the outdoors and hunting, birding and fishing.
If you find anything and would consider merging interests please send me a message. If I find a possible lease, if you wish, I can reach out to you. Thanks.


----------



## nick_o_demus (Apr 27, 2022)

...


----------



## nick_o_demus (Apr 27, 2022)

GerChap said:


> My brother and I are also in search of a lease or club and have another 3-4 cousins who are looking. We're responsible older adults who love the outdoors and hunting, birding and fishing.
> If you find anything and would consider merging interests please send me a message. If I find a possible lease, if you wish, I can reach out to you. Thanks.



I would appreciate it sir... And I will do the same.


----------



## GerChap (Apr 27, 2022)

Nothing so far from me.


----------



## GerChap (Jun 13, 2022)

Anything yet?


----------

